# New paint job



## Mudder02 (Aug 9, 2011)

old camo out and new blue in!!
Took me about 2 weeks.. Used krylon fusion!! so far so good on chipping. been about 2 months since painted. been riding a few times!


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

700 lol so it has a 360 but a heart of a 700


----------



## Mudder02 (Aug 9, 2011)

Yelp!! Joke with all the guys I ride with


----------



## mud PRO 700* (Nov 30, 2012)

Turned out good! I like the colors. I would have went ahead and put 1000 on it! Lol


----------

